# Gawith&Hoggarth Bob's Chocolate Flake



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

For my comrades who haven't already tried this: The label reads Virginias, Latakia and Burley tobaccos with hints of chocolate, cocoa and vanilla.

Pretty accurate by my estimation. Smells amazing in the can, akin to a great chocolate cake or brownie that has rich hints of something, perhaps rum in the recipe. The tobaccos are moist and dark and it rubs out easily, not into little chunks, but into small soft slivers or ribbons. It packs very easily and I think its important that this one not be overpacked because given the chance it will bit. There is little rise upon lighting, but none of the twisting, pushing action that you get with some blends. The flavor at first is really nice, something of a mild to medium VA sweetness touching at the edges of your teeth and intermingling with the taste of good cocoa. There is also a hint of vanilla and an even slighter hint of chocolate mixing with a subtle hint of floral aroma. Early in the bowl all of these things stand seperately in a sort of circular complimentary fashion and as the bowl slowly burns a creaminess arises and they come nearer and less distinct until finally they are joined together. I think this is one you can think about and appreciate. Although its not a real heavy hitter on the nic side of things, it is interesting and tasteful and I think I'll be smoking more of it in the future.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Nicely done review! I agree on the sepration of tastes in the beginning and the later melding of the various components. BCF is one of my constant, go-to tobaccos.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice review Joe, pretty much summing up the sample I had a month or so back. The only thing I would add, and this could just be me, is that it almost got TOO rich for me towards the end of the bowl. I didnlt find this to be a good DGT candidate for the same reason. I mean too rich almost in the same way as when you dig into huge a chocolate brownie...very good at first but trying to finish it can lead to a serious case of over-do.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

EvanS said:


> Nice review Joe, pretty much summing up the sample I had a month or so back. The only thing I would add, and this could just be me, is that it almost got TOO rich for me towards the end of the bowl. I didnlt find this to be a good DGT candidate for the same reason. I mean too rich almost in the same way as when you dig into huge a chocolate brownie...very good at first but trying to finish it can lead to a serious case of over-do.


I noticed that as well, but I liked it, especially the way the smoke seemed to change from the first to the last puff, like two totally different tobaccos. It would be interesting to smoke it in a deeper bowl to see how much further the change goes, or perhaps for you it would work better in broader and/or more shallow bowl or maybe with a slightly different moisture level. Also need to say that I thought the latakia made a small, complimentary appearance somewhere near the bottom of the bowl. I think this would be a good smoke for someone who likes to play with a tobacco to see what techniques bring out the different characteristics.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Joe - I tasted the Lat all the way thru the bowl but it was waaaaay in the back...sort of bolstering and deepening the chocolate essence.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

this one sounds interesting - I think y'all have convinced me to try a tin.


----------

